# Does anyone know what this knife is used for?



## Lens Pirate (Nov 17, 2021)

A friend just bought this at a sale. Seem factory produced. Steel seems hard and takes a good edge. 

Does anyone here know anything about this knife? Whats it used for? Who made it? Any interesting history?


----------



## KenHash (Nov 19, 2021)

No idea. It was facory made in Japan decades ago and stainless. That the edge is not flat precludes it from being any kind of Soba knife. I suppose a vegetable chopper might be a reasonable guess especially with the blunt tip.


----------



## Lens Pirate (Nov 19, 2021)

Turns out Lamson Knifes made them or at least sold them as a Variation on the ULU knife. Seems a tad awkward.


----------



## KenHash (Nov 19, 2021)

Yup..Lamson was selling an "ULU Chef's Knife" until recently that is very similar with minor differences. See the heel, handle and grind.




*Specifications*

Cutting Edge: 12"
Handle Length: 4.125"
Weight: 8 oz.
Made in Massachusetts, USA


----------



## Kippington (Nov 19, 2021)

My guess is that it was designed for people with weak wrists.


----------



## Benuser (Nov 19, 2021)

Could make sense for people with osteoarthritis at the thumb.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Nov 19, 2021)

Just another gimmick knife. I remember it a few years back. Marketing geniuses are always coming up with idea like that.


----------



## Dzbiq (Nov 19, 2021)

It can be used as a one handed mincing knife I guess? (for bigger amounts of herbs). Or if you'd like to butcher a seal like a native Alaskan then it would be a traditional (not necessarily practical) choice.


----------



## ModRQC (Nov 20, 2021)

Grind it to a point and it's a dirty close combat weapon. Punch, slash, stab, gut...


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Nov 22, 2021)

Merge that handle design with the ever-popular Serbian cleaver style blade, and you'd have a best seller!


----------

